# Is it painful for the fish when their fins get torn?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Do a betta's fins have pain receptors, or are their fins kind of like our hair is to us? Fishie has a little tear in his perfect tail! D: There were some questionable edges on the tree branch ornament I put in his tank. I tried to sand it down really well, but it's plastic so there were still a couple of knobby things on the edges that stuck out a little. He's been swimming through it a lot and I noticed last night that he has a little rip in his tail. I took out the tree branch thing so it won't happen again, but it makes me sad to think that it may have hurt him.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Someone asked the same question a little while ago. 

Based on their scientific answer, I don't think they can, but I do notice they SEEM to know when someone nips their fins. 

They definitely react, but don't know if they can feel pain. 

I know when I siphoned one of the girls through my gravel tube yesterday, she didn't seem too happy.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

MSG said:


> Someone asked the same question a little while ago.


Oh, that's weird- I didn't see it.
Thanks.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

MSG said:


> I know when I siphoned one of the girls through my gravel tube yesterday, she didn't seem too happy.


Lol, I have done that before, she flares every times she sees me. :lol:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Fish, along with a lot of other "prey style" animals tend not to register pain the same as us.. but they can feel it. I believe most of the fins they only feel the tug, but the rays (especially closer to the body) can actually "bleed" so I believe there are nerves there, but I highly doubt it truly hurts in the sense we understand it as.


----------

